# Replacing Shower Tray in Swift gazelle F59 High



## marionandrob (May 14, 2005)

Well we finally ordered a replacement shower tray for our Swift gazelle.
The tray was pricey enough but the place we ordered it through ( East Coast Leisure in Basildon) has quoted £500 as the cost of taking the old tray out and fitting the new one 8O .
has anyone any experience of replacing one of these trays?
At this price Rob is contemplating tackling the job himself - He has lots of experience in plumbing, fitting bathrooms and kitchens etc ( ex general builder).
Are there any tricks or pitfalls with this sort of job he should be aware of?
Any advice would be appreciated

Thanks


----------

